# Michaels -- President's Day Sale & Madness week



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Almost forgot to post that I got an email from MICHAELS a few days ago announcing that they are having a President's Day Sale (started Sunday) thru this Monday, 2/26, 20% off entire purchase including sale items. 

And this whole week Sun 2/20 - Sat. 2/26 there are sales. BTW they have started numbering the coupons that they send in their emails so they might be trying to make sure only email newsletter subscribers can take advantage of them. Of the coupons of interest I thought I'd mention are 20% off Entire Purchase (mentioned above), 40% off any Reg. Priced item excluding clearance etc (their standard language), artist supplies (coupons for extra 20% and 40% off of reg or sale price depending on item's category), and 25% off entire ribbon purchase.


----------

